# I found a sick Mourning Dove



## Sophie (Feb 4, 2008)

My dad found what appears to be an ill mourning dove on Friday morning. She just sits aound all day squatted down and occasionally walks around. I've been catching her at night and bringing her inside to get some warmth. I'm worried she'll be eaten or freeze if I just leave her outside. I plan to take her to a wildlife center later this week in hopes they can help her. Any advice in the meantime? (I'm also very concerned about her being inside as we have 4 parrots. I don't want to risk their health, but I just can't let something bad happen to her in my own back yard)


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Sophie, it's very nice of you to try and help this little guy.

Generally speaking...if you are able to catch a wild bird, it must be not well (sick or injured). 

I think it's a good plan to relocate her to a wildlife center where they can no doubt examine the bird and determine if it needs medical attention, I'd say in the meantime you ought to perhaps try to keep the bird indoors round the clock, to see if it's eating, and how much, and if it is pooping, how much, and what the droppings look like...these are general things that can serve to indicate a bird's basic health. Also if possible have a close look for obvious injuries or wounds. Any observations/details about the bird's condition that you can provide will be important to people trying to offer suggestions or help.

it's unlikely that she poses a health threat to your parrots, but if possible keep her in a separate room to herself (e.g. bathroom, maybe?)

There are sticky threads on this board that give very detailed instructions on feeding/caring for sick and injured birds, you can find the links on the main forum index page. It would help you a lot I think if you read through some of that information, so that you have a general idea what is considered 'normal.' Try the threads here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Probably, sooner you can get the bird to the wildlife center the better. (I am assuming of course that they will accept the dove and treat it rather than euthanising it, which is always something you should ask first!)

I guess since I mentioned keeping the bird inside I should have said it needs a cup of seeds (wild bird seed will do) and a dish of water deep enough for it to immerse its beak into (an inch at least).

Thanks for looking out for her  If you tell us what your general location is (nearest big city etc) it might help finding someone nearby who can help you out. Lots of other members with tons of questions and good advice will be along shortly so keep a watch on your thread.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

She could go down pretty fast. Where, basically, are you in case we know of resources in your area that you might be able to take her to? You can put her under a heat lamp or some other kind of bulb that can help take some of the burden off of her system. Be sure she's got water and some kind of wild bird seed, if possible. You can describe the poops or even post a picture and we might be able to make a better determination of what to do. Also, describe anything that looks abnormal, like a lump around the chin, open-beaked breathing or something suspicious like that.

Pidgey


----------

